# Who is using FreeBSD and cpanel for a longer time?



## User23 (Feb 22, 2010)

Cpanel looks like powerful easy to use managment solution. Did someone already used it for a longer period of time?
Any big problems in correspondence with FreeBSD?

the following note about cpanel & freebsd could mean everything -.- .

http://docs.cpanel.net/twiki/bin/vi...k-StartInstallationGuide#A_note_about_FreeBSD


> A note about FreeBSD
> While FreeBSD is supported, it is only recommended for system administrators who are familiar with it. FreeBSD can require a detailed manual configuration in order to run smoothly.
> cPanel uses FreeBSDâ€™s ports system for updates. When cPanel is installed, do not use binary packages (pkg_add). Use of both systems can cause major administration problems when dependencies are removed from one system without the other system being made aware. The ports used by cPanel come directly from FreeBSD's ports repository.
> Port upgrades may require you to manually interact with the system to ensure it is functioning as expected. There are some issues we cannot solve automatically in a FreeBSD system.
> For this reason, we ask those without FreeBSD administration experience to use Red Hat or CentOS. This will provide a better overall experience with our software.



best regards


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2010)

The only thing that that statement is saying about "manual configuration" is: "You will need to be able to install and upgrade ports".


----------

